# Its Official! Stella is Expecting!



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I wanted to wait to announce the news until we knew for sure and we are today! Stella had an ultrasound apt today and is indeed pregnant! The vet counted 6 or 7 but of course we can not be 100% sure. She may have more or may have less. We just have to wait and see! I could not be more excited and am going to have a hard time waiting until her expected due date.
The big day is May 1st and we will keep ourselves busy keeping her happy, active and healthy while we wait for the "big day" 
I'm totally prepared already, its my OCD with having to be totally ready in every way for anything important that is going to be happening so we have nothing to stress over at all! Just loving and doting on my precious new little puppy Momma and counting my blessing that I have her in my life. 
attached is the first picture of a "before 52 weeks thread"!


----------



## PhoebeAndMe (Dec 25, 2015)

Such great news. She's going to have some gorgeous puppies!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratulations. we will be on puppy watch along with you.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh boy! Can't wait to see what colors she'll have! These are going to be some really purty doggies!!!!! How exciting for you!!
And how sweet that they are due on May Day!!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Hip, hip, hooray!! So excited for you!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh wow how exciting!!! Now to begin the countdown - here's wishing Stella a healthy pregnancy and an on time delivery! (P.S. May 1 is Dulcie's birthday, too!)


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations!!! Really exciting news. Stella has such a sweet temperament, I know she will be a great Momma. Keep us updated every step of the way.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congrats, this is so exciting ! Who Is the father, can you post a picture ?


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks guys! Im very excited about all this! Thank you Mfmst for the kind word about Stella, she is the sweetest thing. 

I dont have any pictures of him myself but I don't think "Traces" moms will care that I post his webpage on their site, now that we know for sure. Trace is a beautiful blue abstract (parti factor carrier) owned by Rivers Edge Standard Poodles! He is a UKC champion and has his RN title. He is not only beautiful but smart and very sweet! And he carries Brindle! His past litters are fantastic!

http://www.riversedgepoodles.com/trace.php


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Awwww....Congratulations! How exciting!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

That is really wonderful news. It will be exciting for us to see her progress and meet the babies. (((Hugs))) to all.

VQ


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Wow, great news! Congratulations to the expectant mom!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

OO! Exciting news! 

Best wishes for a happy, uneventful pregnancy and whelping!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Congrats! Should be a gorgeous litter!

(One of these days I'm going to be ready for a new dog while all these beautiful pups are arriving with my PF friends!!)

--Q


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow, the father is quite the looker ! I love his gait ! I can't wait to see the colors of the puppies !

Have you determined what colors are possible genetically speaking ?


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow, angelaviary, it looks like that boy Trace is a very worthy stud for Stella! I can't even imagine how beautiful these pups will be!!

Are they all spoken for already?


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Fabulous news. I am so excited for you and I am so looking forward to watch this unfold.   

pr


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

So happy for you. Your Stella is just breathtaking and Papa dog is very handsome. Should be gorgeous litter.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Conratulations,can't wait to see what color pups Stella is going to produce!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Dechi said:


> Wow, the father is quite the looker ! I love his gait ! I can't wait to see the colors of the puppies !
> 
> Have you determined what colors are possible genetically speaking ?


\

Thanks Dechi! Trace is a very handsome boy! Im not the greatest with color genetics but I think with what he has produced in the past and with what colors Stella is bringing along they could have: Black, White, Cream, Blue, Silver, Brindle, Silver Brindle, Black/White Parti, Cream/White Parti, Blue/White Parti, Brindle/White Parti, Silver Brindle/White Parti and then when you add in Stella is a Sable too, add that to all the above! Quite the possibilities! 

nifty	Wow, angelaviary, it looks like that boy Trace is a very worthy stud for Stella! I can't even imagine how beautiful these pups will be!!

Are they all spoken for already? 

Thanks nifty! She is rather "special" so only a very "special" boy would do for her discriminating tastes! LOL I have about 3 (maybe 4) people that might be interested. Some are looking for something particular. Stellas wonderful groomer is just in love with Brindle (ever since meeting Stella!) and wants a Brindle boy, another gal is looking for a female "something special" to do Therapy work with. She thinks the Parti color would make the Seniors she works with very happy. Even though we all know a good Poodle is a good color she is looking for "special". I know this is very true, everyones eyes light up when Stella walks into the room! They just rave about her coat and color. I have the word out that I am taking some deposits but without knowing how many puppies are going to arrive I am hesitant to do to much until they get here. I dont want to disappoint anyone, it would break my heart to get their hopes up and then not have a baby for them.
The litter is also going to be temperament tested so we know who will be best placed with which type of family. :act-up:


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, angelaviary. It sounds like you have everything well in hand and the temperament testing is so helpful! Dulce's breeder gave me a copy of the results that she had filled out during the test and it was not only interesting but really cool to look at now as Dulcie is getting older and her personality is so clearly evident. I have to laugh - her highest score (i.e. just about the only score that was not a 3 or 4) was for fetching a toy -- even at 7 weeks, when they tossed the soft toy, she went racing for it, picked it up and brought it back for them to throw again! Haha. She is still a champ at fetch!

I am so excited about Stella's expected litter - I hope you will be able to post progress reports as her pregnancy progresses and pictures of the newborns! The possibilities for these beautiful pups are really exciting!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi AngelAviary! How is Stella doing with her pregnancy? Have you noticed any interesting changes in her behavior or personality as her body undergoes this amazing process?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

What exciting news!!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

nifty said:


> Hi AngelAviary! How is Stella doing with her pregnancy? Have you noticed any interesting changes in her behavior or personality as her body undergoes this amazing process?


Yes, I would like to know too! 

I have a funny story to share.... This actually happened two nights ago. I was dreaming about Stella, and in the dream, I was her coach, holding her paw and encouraging her while she was whelping. Every time a puppy came out, she would tell me, " #1, look, I have a boy", "#2, look I have a girl" ( as if she was actually talking to me). The real funny part was, her and I kept counting, as each puppy was born, and I think we were up to puppy # 16 when I finally woke up out of my dream! She was okay during the whole time, but it was like, Whoa, when the heck is she going to stop? LOL

Whew, thank goodness it was all just a dream, lol.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

Congratulations on the upcoming birth of your puppies!!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey guys! I was just thinking about posting new pictures and an update! Stella is doing great so far. She is getting pretty close now. Due in about 2 1/2 weeks! She is getting pretty big. But no TrixieTreasure I don't think we are going to have 16!!! LOL what a great story!!!! Thanks for being there and helping out my girl! 
We have all things set up and ready to go. She is not that interested in her whelping box yet but that should come with time. She is eating like a champ and is just so calm and loving and oozing with sweetness now. She is always sweet but she just is loving being loved on now! She cant get enough!

The first picture was from Sunday at work, sleeping like a log! 
The second one was from this morning, eating her breakfast! Her coat is growing in so it kinda hides the tummy but you might be able to see it??? 
She is getting her coat shortened up a bit on her back area (the jacket and leg puffs are going to stay) on the 20th to be ready for the babies.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you for the update! Stella looks as beautiful as ever and yes! I think I can see her baby belly even with her gorgeous long coat!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

She looks fabulous! Do you have a pic of the baby daddy to share?


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks guys! and yes I do Tiny! I will post the link to his page on his breeders website. His name is Trace and he is a Blue abstract (parti factored) His father is a AKC and CKC White Champion. He is owned by Rivers Edge Standard Poodles and is just a wonderful boy! He is quite the complement to Stella and has the nicest temperament! UKC Champion and has a Rally title too. 
Rivers Edge Standard Poodles


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

AngelAviary said:


> Thanks guys! and yes I do Tiny! I will post the link to his page on his breeders website. His name is Trace and he is a Blue abstract (parti factored) His father is a AKC and CKC White Champion. He is owned by Rivers Edge Standard Poodles and is just a wonderful boy! He is quite the complement to Stella and has the nicest temperament! UKC Champion and has a Rally title too.
> 
> Rivers Edge Standard Poodles



He has a beautiful headpiece!
So what are the odds of a Parti and a Parti factored producing parti's?
Are you planning upon a keeper?!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

AngelAviary said:


> Thanks guys! and yes I do Tiny! I will post the link to his page on his breeders website. His name is Trace and he is a Blue abstract (parti factored) His father is a AKC and CKC White Champion. He is owned by Rivers Edge Standard Poodles and is just a wonderful boy! He is quite the complement to Stella and has the nicest temperament! UKC Champion and has a Rally title too.
> Rivers Edge Standard Poodles


Thanks for the Stella pictures and update! And oh my God, Trace is breathtaking!! I can't wait to see the babies! No doubt just as beautiful as handsome as mom and dad!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> He has a beautiful headpiece!
> So what are the odds of a Parti and a Parti factored producing parti's?
> Are you planning upon a keeper?!


You know Tiny I really dont know the possible odds of Parti pups in the litter. That would be nice to know but that is part of the fun of waiting to see what we are going to get! I hope maybe 1/2 and 1/2 solid and Parti?? All the solid pups will be Parti factored as well. He does have very nice features, I think they complement each other well! Thank you for saying. I would love to keep pick female for another dog to show, but I dont think right now where things are with me I can. Im going to try very hard to have my Mom keep the pick girl for me. She is still suffering from the loss of her companion of 14 yrs, he passed from complications from a stroke. She had been his caregiver at home for almost a year. She blames herself and I think that having a dog in her life will give her reasons to be out again and start looking forward in life. She has battled against it so far but Im going to have her help "baby sit" the puppies and hopefully she will fall in love (like I know she should) and will agree to keep my future show pick!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

TrixieTreasure said:


> Thanks for the Stella pictures and update! And oh my God, Trace is breathtaking!! I can't wait to see the babies! No doubt just as beautiful as handsome as mom and dad!



Your welcome! Thank you for such kind words for my girl and her handsome man! I really do think they complement each other and he sure is a nice guy! I have really good feelings about the puppies and think they are going to be great! But Im a bit bias about my gal!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

AngelAviary said:


> You know Tiny I really dont know the possible odds of Parti pups in the litter. That would be nice to know but that is part of the fun of waiting to see what we are going to get! I hope maybe 1/2 and 1/2 solid and Parti?? All the solid pups will be Parti factored as well. He does have very nice features, I think they complement each other well! Thank you for saying. I would love to keep pick female for another dog to show, but I dont think right now where things are with me I can. Im going to try very hard to have my Mom keep the pick girl for me. She is still suffering from the loss of her companion of 14 yrs, he passed from complications from a stroke. She had been his caregiver at home for almost a year. She blames herself and I think that having a dog in her life will give her reasons to be out again and start looking forward in life. She has battled against it so far but Im going to have her help "baby sit" the puppies and hopefully she will fall in love (like I know she should) and will agree to keep my future show pick!



That sounds like a great plan - something good in it for everyone. Fingers crossed that you don't have two picks lol!
I can't wait to so what you get in this litter - always so exciting to see the markings on the partis!
And if it is just simple dominant/recessive inheritance, then indeed it should be 50-50.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

AngelAviary said:


> Your welcome! Thank you for such kind words for my girl and her handsome man! I really do think they complement each other and he sure is a nice guy! I have really good feelings about the puppies and think they are going to be great! But Im a bit bias about my gal!


The start of a new week. How is Miss Stella doing?


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Trace is so handsome to complement Stella's gentle loveliness. Might I ask as a layperson what are your goals with this litter?


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

TrixieTreasure said:


> The start of a new week. How is Miss Stella doing?


Good morning gang! Things are going well with Stella so far this new week. She is eating well and limiting her activity level herself very well. She does still want to run around a bit outside but we are keeping that to a minimum now. Really the only change I can really report about her during her pregnancy so far is she is a bit more impatient with some of her grooming lately. Im sure she is a bit uncomfortable now and she is a bit less patient with me when I work on any small matts I find. She is still good, no doubt about that, but she was pulling her feet back a bit more than usual last pm when I was shaving her feet. Not like her at all. We just do things more slowly right now and let her set the pace. 

Streetcar: Trace is so handsome to complement Stella's gentle loveliness. Might I ask as a layperson what are your goals with this litter? 

Thank you so much Streetcar for you kind words! Trace is so handsome, so much a boy, I had forgotten how petite Stella really is! She is very girly compared to him! And of course you may ask anything! I hope to produce a healthy, smart, beautiful litter of puppies that can enrich the lives of other families as much as Stella has mine! I have hopes to keep one and continue showing and training and furthering my goal of raising Standard Poodles. Most of the people contacting me so far are interested in doing Therapy work with their new dog and I think we might have some very nice puppies that will fit the bill nicely. Health, temperament and beauty! My main goals.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you for the update, AngelAviary! I check every time I come onto PF hoping for an update on Stella. I can imagine how excited you are if I, a distant observer, am this excited! Gosh, I wish I was ready for a new puppy right now because I would be lining up for one of Stella's!


----------



## PoodleFan83 (Apr 14, 2016)

How exciting, sounds like these will be great pups! We are looking for a pup, but not until after the first week of August. Sounds like this would have been a great match if only a month later. Can't wait to see pictures of the puppies!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Wonderful update! I'm so excited for you and Stella!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

PoodleFan83 said:


> How exciting, sounds like these will be great pups! We are looking for a pup, but not until after the first week of August. Sounds like this would have been a great match if only a month later. Can't wait to see pictures of the puppies!


Only a month off? Ask about holding a puppy, perhaps with a small boarding fee


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Here is a new quick update on Stella as the time to meet the puppies is advancing! I was able to see the puppies move for the first time on Monday and we were able to feel them moving around yesterday morning. We have added a bit of lunch to her day, she is hungry! 
We just got back from her "spa day" at her groomers getting all spruced up for the big day! I wish her coat was longer! (you guys know me!) but she is all ready and this is going to make things so much easier. As soon as the puppies are weaned we are going to keep this coat style, just going to do it longer! 
I also attached a picture I took of her yesterday AM while she was waiting on her breakfast. She is not brushed out yet so sorry for the messy look but I though she looked pretty!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

She looks absolutely gorgeous. Does this girl ever take a not-perfect photo?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

zooeysmom said:


> She looks absolutely gorgeous. Does this girl ever take a not-perfect photo?



She is just breathtaking! Though I fear those gorgeous bracelets may not survive motherhood lol?
Do you have an estimate on the number of puppies yet? This is so exciting -can't wait to see them!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a pretty expectant Mommy she is!!!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> She is just breathtaking! Though I fear those gorgeous bracelets may not survive motherhood lol?
> Do you have an estimate on the number of puppies yet? This is so exciting -can't wait to see them!!


Thanks Tiny! I know her bracelets! Lol! I just couldn't lose them! I love the long hair too much I'm afraid lol! Her ultrasound at day 26 said 6-7. But everything I've read on line said to double that number! Eeeekkkk! but honestly I don't think she looks that big. I really do think 6 or 7 which would be great for her being her first litter. 

Thanks zooeysmom and Mollys mom for your kind words! I think she is looking very good, happy and content.
I can't wait to meet the babies and learn all about each one! They can arrive any time safely after this Friday. 63 days is the following Friday.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

AngelAviary said:


> Thanks Tiny! I know her bracelets! Lol! I just couldn't lose them! I love the long hair too much I'm afraid lol! Her ultrasound at day 26 said 6-7. But everything I've read on line said to double that number! Eeeekkkk! but honestly I don't think she looks that big. I really do think 6 or 7 which would be great for her being her first litter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG, double that number would be insane! Do Spoos tend to do well if they are a little early? Sadly even a few days early can really be bad for toys.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

AngelAviary said:


> Here is a new quick update on Stella as the time to meet the puppies is advancing! I was able to see the puppies move for the first time on Monday and we were able to feel them moving around yesterday morning. We have added a bit of lunch to her day, she is hungry!
> We just got back from her "spa day" at her groomers getting all spruced up for the big day! I wish her coat was longer! (you guys know me!) but she is all ready and this is going to make things so much easier. As soon as the puppies are weaned we are going to keep this coat style, just going to do it longer!
> I also attached a picture I took of her yesterday AM while she was waiting on her breakfast. She is not brushed out yet so sorry for the messy look but I though she looked pretty!



Awww, your little angel girl is so pretty! ❤


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't think a couple days before day 63 would be too bad, once they are past the 56 day mark. Everything Ive read said they can be safely be born after that day. But I think (and so does my groomer) that she wont be early. So Im thinking we are going to be closer to next Friday. I would love that really, or next Tuesday PM because my full days off work are Weds and Sat. I have the mornings off each work day and then my "help" (read better half) is here in the afternoons, so she will never be alone with the babies. But I would still love to have the first full day with them all to myself. lol


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

AngelAviary said:


> Thanks Tiny! I know her bracelets! Lol! I just couldn't lose them! I love the long hair too much I'm afraid lol! Her ultrasound at day 26 said 6-7. But everything I've read on line said to double that number! Eeeekkkk! but honestly I don't think she looks that big. I really do think 6 or 7 which would be great for her being her first litter.
> 
> Thanks zooeysmom and Mollys mom for your kind words! I think she is looking very good, happy and content.
> I can't wait to meet the babies and learn all about each one! They can arrive any time safely after this Friday. 63 days is the following Friday.


I think 6 or 7 would be perfect for her! I remember one time reading that not all puppies show up on an ultrasound, as they could be kind of hidden in between other pups. How many does your vet think she will have?


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

TrixieTreasure said:


> The start of a new week. How is Miss Stella doing?





TrixieTreasure said:


> Awww, your little angel girl is so pretty! ❤


Thanks TrixieTreasure! I think she is a great girl! But really she is prettier on the inside by far!! I just love her kind and giving heart. Always ready to spread some sweet Poodle love on anyone!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

TrixieTreasure said:


> I think 6 or 7 would be perfect for her! I remember one time reading that not all puppies show up on an ultrasound, as they could be kind of hidden in between other pups. How many does your vet think she will have?


I think so too! Being a first time mom and all. The vet saw 6 or 7 when she had the ultrasound on day 26. And I can really see how they can miss puppies. There is no way she could watch the screen and count while trying to watch how she was moving the probe thing on Stellas belly at the same time. But I don't think Stella looks that big. Every thing I've read on line (and Traces owner also said the same thing!) Is to take that number and double it! Yikes! But really don't think so.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

AngelAviary said:


> I think so too! Being a first time mom and all. The vet saw 6 or 7 when she had the ultrasound on day 26. And I can really see how they can miss puppies. There is no way she could watch the screen and count while trying to watch how she was moving the probe thing on Stellas belly at the same time. But I don't think Stella looks that big. Every thing I've read on line (and Traces owner also said the same thing!) Is to take that number and double it! Yikes! But really don't think so.


LOL ! You mean to tell me that the dream I had of Stella having 16 pups ... that I may not be too far off??? Ohhhh heavens, lol!! ;-)

I'm betting it will be 8 babies, but I don't think it will be any more that. That's MY guess anyway, lol.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Let's all guess how many puppies Stella will have! 

I am going to guess 9


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

nifty said:


> Let's all guess how many puppies Stella will have!
> 
> I am going to guess 9



I think that's a great idea! I've already guessed, but let me make it official, lol.

I'm going to guess 8


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

How fun guys! But remember I already have enough grey hair so watch your total number!!! LOL! The higher the number the greater the chance of me having a heart attack! I think 7


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm going to guess 8 puppies of medium size, so she will have an easier delivery


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

All right - I'll take 10! (but I really think 8 sounds best) ;-)


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I will guess 11!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Nicofreako said:


> All right - I'll take 10! (but I really think 8 sounds best) ;-)



Whoa, 10 ??!!! Let's not give Stella's momma a heart attack!!


----------



## Bluemoon (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm going to guess 7 puppies


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Ok guys Im getting a bit scared now! 10, 11 !!!!! Yikes!! I'm gonna faint! Anyone want to guess 5 or 6 maybe! LOL! Ok, what prize should the winner who picked the right number get????


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

AngelAviary said:


> Ok guys Im getting a bit scared now! 10, 11 !!!!! Yikes!! I'm gonna faint! Anyone want to guess 5 or 6 maybe! LOL! Ok, what prize should the winner who picked the right number get????


A puppy named after them?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

AngelAviary said:


> Ok, what prize should the winner who picked the right number get????


One of the puppies, of course. In the event of a tie, each correct guesser should get a puppy.


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

Congratulations. Stella will create beautiful babies!


----------

